# School for masters and slaves (MxM NSFW)



## Paintedfoxy (Sep 6, 2018)

hiya! 
I’m looking for an RP partner that would like to do a fairly long RP. It doesn’t have to be 100% NSFW and I would love to add some romance to it as well. The basic outline would be that mine and your character would be admitted to a school where on the first day for freshmen everyone is paired with a partner and then one is deemed the master and the other the slave. The master has complete control due to a contract that everyone signs during admission and the hope is to get the role of master. My character is a Bunny boy who would be given the role of slave. Some things I would like to include are humiliation, crossdressing, and romance. For Romance it wouldn’t have to be with your main character we could always introduce a 3rd character and have fun with that and maybe the master cheering me on with asking him out. 
Requirements:
No 1 word or 1 sentence reply’s 
Please have a discord to use.

If your interested we can talk more about kinks, limits and story elements. My discord is Kyro#0560


----------



## Agent-Ink (Sep 19, 2018)

hey, I wouldn't be interested in doing this rp with you (just 'cause I'm wayy more a sub than a dom and I'd be a shit master for you) but I was hoping I could add you as a friend on Discord? Idk let me know my discord is Agent-Ink#8944 :3


----------

